# Отзывы > Казино >  Tìm hiểu phẫu thuật ngực đàn ông là gì

## khachhangtuvan

Giờ chắc mọi người cũng có suy nghĩ thoáng về vấn đề *phẫu thuật ngực đàn ông* rồi. Em cũng có đứa bạn là con trai định đi thực hiện mà nó ngại tìm hiểu nên nhờ em tìm hiểu dùm. Không biết nâng ngực cho đàn ông thực hiện có giống nâng ngực cho nữ không? Giờ thì bạn em cũng thay đổi mọi thứ nhìn giống con gái rồi. Chỉ còn đợi nâng ngực nữa thôi là hoàn hảo rồi. Vậy thì thực hiện xong đến khi nào mới có được kết quả đẹp tự nhiên vậy bệnh viện? Giải đáp sớm giúp em nha bệnh viện ơi. (Kiều Tiên – bình Dương)

Xem ngay thông tin tham khảo: *phẫu thuật ngực có gây ung thư*

----------

